# Can a dog be trained to sit on a kayak?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone done this? 
We have sit on top kayaks that we paddle around the lake. Today we thought we'd take Brooks for the first time to see what he would and wouldn't do.
He would put his two front feet on the kayak (when it was on the beach) but wouldn't willingly get all the way on it. The plastic is slippery and the kayak moves around.
We tried to coax him on when it was beached but realized it wasn't going to be easy....

So we just let him run along the shore as we paddled and he would jump in and swim here and there. At one point he scared a mallard drake and his mate up off the shore and into the water and he went swimming full tilt after them (we had to block him to get him to give up...I don't think he would have given up on his own). He had a blast, but I really would like him to be able to join us on a longer kayaking trip. (We would make sure he wore a life jacket).

Suggestions appreciated


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

YES!!! I know someone who kayaks with her three...yes 3... goldens!!! I have a picture...I'll try to find it...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

3? I could barely convince my husband to consider the idea of trying it with 1! Can't wait to see a picture (and show him!)


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Darn...the picture must be on my work computer! I'll look for it tomorrow. Yes...she kayaks with all 3! It's amazing!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

DH and I were just having this discussion today! We decided there just wasnt enough room in the cockpit for a dog...We an OldTown Otter - wide, flat bottomed kayak - not very tippy (kinda like me!) 
Look forward to the response!
Never occured to me to have them sit 'on' the kayak not in it!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I found the picture today and posted it in a new thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/17392-3-goldens-kayak.html

I guess...technically...they are "in" the kayak not "on" it. I wasn't aware there are different kinds of kayaks.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I was on the water in a kayak for the first time just a weekend ago with a bunch of friends from church. One of the guys brought his dog (a small one) along with him. He'd laid a somewhat large chamois across the bow and, when wetted, it became the perfect surface the dog used that for traction. Maybe this approach would work for you?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have a layout boat that i hunt out of and it is somewhat similar.. i have attached a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet to it for the dogs to stand/sit on.. pretty slippery otherwise..


----------

